# Canoe registration



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey guys I am buying a aluminum canoe from a family friend, it was only used once and stored in a garage it is about 8 years old. He is giving me the canoe, oars, and life jackets for $25 now what I need to know is what I need to do register it he has OH numbers on it already any info. will be helpfull thanks johnny fish


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

just have him sign the registration over to you and take it to a registrar to have it transfered.


----------



## stinkybass (Jul 25, 2006)

Don't forget to check the date on the registration stickers as well.


----------



## johnny fish (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks guys


----------

